# Wood Chunks at Menards Finally



## ballagh (Dec 31, 2006)

This time of year in Iowa it gets hard to find chunked wood instead of chips.  Menards Lumberyards finally got some Hickory and Mesquite Wood Chunks in.  $4.97 per bag.  They still have the apple, maple, and cherry chips in stock too.  No digital thermos either.  Just thought I would share.


----------



## cheech (Dec 31, 2006)

I have found they around my "neck of the woods" they have the least expensive wood chunks.


----------



## randalldad (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a bag of each a while back. These are pretty good, but more like chips rather than chunks. Some very tiny pieces are in the bag.


----------



## naplesroo (Feb 3, 2007)

I found some decent size bags at a local Wal-Mart Super store here in Naples, FL the other day.  About a 10lb bag of chunks, Mesquite and Hickory, for only 4.99 a bag.  I thought that was a pretty good price so bought one of each.  Of course, with the BGE, it doesn't take a lot of wood to smoke so a little goes a long way with me.  :D  I would be up a creek here if I had a total wood type smoker :cry:


----------

